
How much Clojure do you know? - raju
http://pepijndevos.nl/how-much-clojure-do-you-know
======
zephjc
Has there been any effort to put the multitudes of clojure.core functions into
various sub-namespaces? It's seemed sloppy to me that there are just gobs of
functions which are totally un-compartmentalized.

~~~
rbarooah
Why would compartmentalizing them be valuable? They form a rich vocabulary of
fundamental building blocks. Wouldn't splitting them up make them less usable
because then you'd have to remember which namespace they were in as well as
their names?

~~~
pepijndevos
If the namespace has a sensible name, it make it easier to look up the fns you
don't know.

A possible solution would be to (use) all of the new namespaces by default so
you don't have to go looking for them if you know the fn name, and you don't
break (much) existing code that way as well.

~~~
rbarooah
Does this have an advantage over well organized documentation? How about just
adding a tags field to the metadata?

~~~
pepijndevos
Simply having :for and :similar tags would be helpful I guess.

nnext :similar #{next rest} :for #{seq} swap! :similar #{send compare-and-
set!} :for #{atom}

(filter #(contains? (:for %) atom) (ns-publics 'clojure-core))

